

I don't get it.Isn't Microsoft accepting Bitcoins pretty much *bad* for Bitcoin? - davidgerard
http://www.reddit.com/r/Buttcoin/comments/2p328o/i_dont_get_it_isnt_microsoft_accepting_bitcoins/

======
comboy
I think convenience of spending bitcoins is nice when looking at them as a
payment system. I use these payments whenever possible because I don't like
sharing CC info, and with phone wallet, you it's just easier to get phone run
app scan code and done rather than entering all my CC info while convulsively
checking my https icon.

But it has nothing to do with Bitcoin used as a storage of value which is
another story.

And of course the link is from buttcoin, "forget it, no serious company
accepts them", "some serious company accepts them, that's bad". I still kinda
like them though since from time to time there is same valid criticism present
(unlike /r/bitcoin where it just doesn't happen)

~~~
davidgerard
The setting is that the Microsoft announcement happened, /r/bitcoin posters
were crowing in /r/buttcoin, then they stopped shortly after, because this is
what the price actually did:
[http://growlersoftware.com/users/tetondon/moonshot_canceled....](http://growlersoftware.com/users/tetondon/moonshot_canceled.png)
[http://i.imgur.com/2aa9Lho.png](http://i.imgur.com/2aa9Lho.png) But even the
crowing doesn't make sense.

